# Abzocke per SMS: "Eine Sprachnachricht wurde für Sie hinterlegt"....



## ProfessorChaos (12 September 2007)

Heute bekam ich eine Kurznachricht mit folgendem Inhalt:

_________________________________________________________________
EINE SPRACHNACHRICHT WURDE FUER SIE HINTERLEGT. Zum Abhoeren rufen Sie bitte 09003/118818 an und geben folgende Chiffre-Nr. 14575461 ein.



Euro1.99/Min
__________________________________________________________________

Ich hab natürlich nicht abgerufen, wobei mich eigentlich interessiert hätte, was dann weiter passiert wäre.
Mir stellt sich jetzt die Frage, woher die meine Nummer haben, da ich tunlichst  darauf achte, meine Rufnummer nicht via Internet zu verbreiten.
Und, wie kann man gegen die Leute vorgehen, die versuchen, nichtsahnenden Menschen auf so eine miese Tour ihre Kohle aus der Tasche zu ziehen?

Absender der SMS war folgende Rufnummer: +962776833729; anscheinend jordanisches Mobilfunknetz?!?! 
Kurzmittleilungszentrale: +96277000161
Die 0900-Nummer, die man anrufen soll, um die vermeindliche Sprachnachricht abzuhören  ist auf folgende Firma mit Sitz in England angemeldet: 

555555 Telecommunication Ltd.
Southwark Street 44-46
00000 SE1 1UN London
GROSSBRITANNIEN

Datum der Zuteilung der Rufnummer:
Wed May 2 08:10:21

------------------------
Gruß, Professor Chaos


----------



## jupp11 (12 September 2007)

*AW: Abzocke per SMS: "Eine Sprachnachricht wurde für Sie hinterlegt"....*

Neuauflage von  2005 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=121151#post121151


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 September 2007)

*AW: Abzocke per SMS: "Eine Sprachnachricht wurde für Sie hinterlegt"....*

Dringend Beschwerde an rufnummernspam(at)bnetza.de mit deinem namen/Anschrift
Die Firma wurde bereits abgemahnt.


			
				Bundesnetzagentur schrieb:
			
		

> hiermit teile ich Ihnen mit, dass ich den Zuteilungsnehmer/Rufnummerninhaber der Rufnummer 9003339939, die Firma 555555 Telecommunication Ltd, 2nd Floor, Thrale House, 44-46 Southwark Street, SE1 1UN, London, Großbritannien, abgemahnt habe.
> Der Netzbetreiber, in dessen Netz die Rufnummer geschaltet ist, wurde ebenfalls abgemahnt. *Es handelt sich um die Firma 01039 Call by Call GmbH, Articom A5, Lyoner Str. 15, 60528 Frankfurt.*


Der Herr Insolvenzverwalter P*K* aus Hamburg wird wohl wieder nichts mit den Machenschaften zu tun haben wollen... Die 01039 Call By Call, für die er laut BNetzA Ansprechpartner ist, ist aber auch Netzbetreiber der "09003/118818" (wie ein Anruf unter 08003301900 ergibt).
Stand der BNetzA-Info: 11.9.07
http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/media/archive/7322.pdf
Aber das interessiert ja den Herrn K* nicht wirklich 
lesezeichen 0900spam 01039callbycall 555555

PS: Leider hat der Herr K* meine Mailadresse offenbar blockiert, daher musste ich _leider_ Meldung bei der BNetzA machen.


----------



## Heiko (20 September 2007)

*AW: Abzocke per SMS: "Eine Sprachnachricht wurde für Sie hinterlegt"....*

Wir lassen keine Veröffentlichung von Namen und Mailadressen nicht angemeldeter Benutzer zu.
Ebenso keine Veröffentlichungen von "Pressemitarbeitern" so lange diese nicht eindeutig identifiziert sind. Nachfragen richten Sie bitte an [email protected]


----------



## Unregistriert (11 November 2007)

*AW: Abzocke per SMS: "Eine Sprachnachricht wurde für Sie hinterlegt"....*

Hallo,

Ich habe gestern einen anruf auf mein Handy bekommen natürlich unbekannt und so kurz das ich auch nicht ran gehen konnte und am Tag dannach dann die SPS mit der Sprachnachricht. Diesmal die Nummer 09003101585. Da ich mein Handynr neu ist stelle ich mal die Behauptung auf, das sie einfach alle Nummern durchklingeln per modem und dann da eine SMS hinschicken. 

Es ist wieder die selbe Firma die für die Nummer verantwortlich ist.


----------



## fbartl (14 November 2007)

*AW: Abzocke per SMS: "Eine Sprachnachricht wurde für Sie hinterlegt"....*

Ab der ersten Sekunde, nachdem fragwürdige Vorgänge hinter einer kostenpflichtigen Nummer dem Netzbetreiber bekannt gegeben werden, macht dieser sich nach meiner Meinung zum Komplizen der Abzocker. Wer für mutmaßliche Betrüger das Geld eintreibt macht sich selbst zu einem.


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 November 2007)

*AW: Abzocke per SMS: "Eine Sprachnachricht wurde für Sie hinterlegt"....*

In welcher Traumwelt lebst Du? Wir leben hier in Deutschland 
Was ist eine "gesicherte Kenntnis von Missbrauch"? Frag mal die Expertin für das Thema, die Frau K...
http://www.heise.de/ct/03/13/046/
Der Gesetzgeber "lässt die Firmen im Dunkeln tappen" - ich habe mich immer schon köstlich über diese Doppeldeutigkeit informiert - denn der Gesetzgeber lässt die Netzbetreiber sogar munter im Trüben fischen... mit großen Netzen... und welche Ganoven die Fischerboote steuern, interessiert keine alte Sau.


----------



## lapaloma (18 November 2007)

*AW: Abzocke per SMS: "Eine Sprachnachricht wurde für Sie hinterlegt"....*

ich bekomme immer wieder auch solche sms nervt zwar aber einfah löschen und tschuess


----------



## Unregistriert (26 November 2007)

*AW: Abzocke per SMS: "Eine Sprachnachricht wurde für Sie hinterlegt"....*

hi,

ich haben am 23.11.2007 auch so eine nachricht bekommen, ich sollte unter 09003101586 eine sprachnachricht abholen. gesendet wurde die mitteilung von einer rufnummer aus russland, nett gell. hab die nachricht natürlich nicht abgeholt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 November 2007)

*AW: Abzocke per SMS: "Eine Sprachnachricht wurde für Sie hinterlegt"....*

Die Firma wurde meines Wissens schon mal abgemahnt
"hiermit teile ich Ihnen mit, dass ich den Zuteilungsnehmer/Rufnummerninhaber der Rufnummer 9003339939, die Firma 555555 Telecommunication Ltd, 2nd Floor, Thrale House, 44-46 Southwark Street, SE1 1UN, London, Großbritannien, abgemahnt habe.
Der Netzbetreiber, in dessen Netz die Rufnummer geschaltet ist, wurde ebenfalls abgemahnt. Es handelt sich um die Firma 01039 Call by Call GmbH, Articom A5, Lyoner Str. 15, 60528 Frankfurt."

http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/s...=1&sScriptID=59&ruf_nr=3101586&Suche=Absenden

--> dringend den Vorfall melden unter Angabe von Namen/Anschrift an rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de


----------



## jupp11 (29 November 2007)

*AW: Abzocke per SMS: "Eine Sprachnachricht wurde für Sie hinterlegt"....*

Scheint wohl nicht viel genützt  zu haben, eben aufgeschlagen. (das erste Mal) 
Scheinen  bisher noch nicht bespammte  Nummernbereiche abzugrasen 


> Absender
> +994509103370
> 
> EINE SPRACHNACRICHT
> ...



Nummer ist übrigens  einem der einschlägigen Nummernvermieter bekannt und  warnt davor


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 November 2007)

*AW: Abzocke per SMS: "Eine Sprachnachricht wurde für Sie hinterlegt"....*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Nummer ist übrigens einem der einschlägigen Nummernvermieter bekannt und warnt davor


Die Berliner wir-sind-ganz-anders-nämlich-seriöser-als-alle-Truppe? Bei denen gehört das zur mir nicht nachvollziehabren Werbestrategie. Ob ein Betroffener von Mehrwertabzocke ernsthaft erwägt, sich dort eine Gelddruckmaschine zu besorgen?


----------



## jupp11 (29 November 2007)

*AW: Abzocke per SMS: "Eine Sprachnachricht wurde für Sie hinterlegt"....*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Die Berliner wir-sind-ganz-anders-nämlich-seriöser-als-alle-Truppe?


Bingo :-D

PS: zur besseren Auffindbarkeit 

so wie in der SMS 09003/331131

zusammengeschrieben 09003331131

getrennt 09003 331131

PS:
http://avs.blogianer.de/post/aus_aller_welt/2007/11/29/achtung-spam


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Abzocke per SMS: "Eine Sprachnachricht wurde für Sie hinterlegt"....*

Hallo!

Nur zur Info:
Hatte auch so ne SMS bekommen.
Und weil ich eh grad nen schlechten Tag hatte, schrieb ich eine Mail an [email protected] (27.09.07)

Heute kam dann diese Antwort (nachdem ich allerdings schon am 04.10.07 eine Bestätigung bekommen hatte)...

"Sehr geehrter Herr XXX,
ich kann Ihnen mitteilen, dass die Rufnummer 9003505150, die im Netz der Firma 01039 Call by Call GmbH, Lyoner Str. 15, 60528 Frankfurt/M, geschaltet war, bereits am 15.11.07 abgeschaltet worden ist.
Rufnummerninhaber und Nutzer der Rufnummer war die Firma 555555 Telecommunication Ltd., 2nd Floor, Thrale House, 44-46 Southwark Street, SE1 1UN, London.
Ich hoffe, Ihnen damit weitergeholfen zu haben."

Wer also Spam-SMS bekommt, kann den xxx am anderen Ende der Leitung durchaus Ärger bereiten...


----------



## rohbau (8 Januar 2008)

*+962776833788 Abzocke per SMS: "Eine Sprachnachricht wurde für Sie hinterlegt"....*

und ein neuer versuch, 08.01.2008, 18:37:42 uhr;

absender:
+962776833788

datum:
08.01.2008

zeit:
18:37:42 uhr (in der sms 19:37:42 uhr)

inhalt:
EINE SPRACHNACRICHT WURDE FUER SIE HINTERLEGT.Zum Abhoeren rufen Sie bitte
09003/221112 an und geben folgende Chiffre Nr. 1936**** ein.


EURO1.99/Min


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: Abzocke per SMS: "Eine Sprachnachricht wurde für Sie hinterlegt"....*

Mit Wattestäbchen abgemahnt wird trotzdem weiter abgesahnt


						 							 							  							0900 - 3 - 221112      						 						 						


*Diensteanbieter:* 


							555555 Telecommunication
Ltd.

Southwark Street 44-46
00000 SE1 1UN London

GROSSBRITANNIEN



Datum der Zuteilung der Rufnummer: 
Wed May 2 08:10:21 UTC+0200 2007


----------



## rohbau (9 Januar 2008)

*AW: Abzocke per SMS: "Eine Sprachnachricht wurde für Sie hinterlegt"....*

vielen dank, aka-aka.

die info hatte ich schon, über die bundesnetzagentur.

ist der betreiber von der sms-nummer bekannt, +962776833788?






Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Mit Wattestäbchen abgemahnt wird trotzdem weiter abgesahnt
> 
> 
> 0900 - 3 - 221112
> ...


----------



## Franziska (9 Januar 2008)

*AW: Abzocke per SMS: "Eine Sprachnachricht wurde für Sie hinterlegt"....*



> ist der betreiber von der sms-nummer bekannt, +962776833788?


Massen-Dienstleister bieten die Option 
"*jede beliebige*" numerische oder alphanumerische *Absenderangabe*.


----------



## rohbau (9 Januar 2008)

*AW: Abzocke per SMS: "Eine Sprachnachricht wurde für Sie hinterlegt"....*

hallo,
und genau diese option, sollte verboten werden, per gesetz!!!



Franziska schrieb:


> Massen-Dienstleister bieten die Option
> "*jede beliebige*" numerische oder alphanumerische *Absenderangabe*.


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Januar 2008)

*AW: Abzocke per SMS: "Eine Sprachnachricht wurde für Sie hinterlegt"....*



rohbau schrieb:


> ist der betreiber von der sms-nummer bekannt, +962776833788?





Franziska schrieb:


> Massen-Dienstleister bieten die Option
> "*jede beliebige*" numerische oder alphanumerische *Absenderangabe*.


Man nennt mich "Chaostheoretiker" - und das nicht ganz ohne Grund. Als Chaostheoretiker frage ich: wie groß ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass jemand, um spanische Bürger abzuzocken, exakt dieselbe "beliebige" Absendernummer einträgt und was könnte man für Schlüsse daraus ziehen, dass in den wenigen spanischen Texten, die man dazu findet, ausgerechnet eine Firma *NEXUS LTD* in Hong Kong erwähnt wird, die man in Zusammenhang bringen kann mit der berühmt-berüchtigten "Clique" von an groß angelegtem (internationalen?) SMS-Spam beteiligten Personen, die in Publikationen "Düsseldorf-Connection" genannt wurden?

Mein Problem: ich spreche kein spanisch 

Aber das kann ich verstehen


> Yo acabo de recibir el mismo sms del núm.: 962776833729:
> Publ:Hemos registrado 3 premios sin reclamar de septiembre de 2007…Para recibirlos envia IR al 7337. NEXUS E1.2/smsMin7 902010826


"902"-Nummern sind spanische Mehrwertnummern (wie man spätestens seit der Einblendung einer solchen Nummer als Kontaktnummer für Informanten im Falle des verschwundenen britischen Mädchens M* wissen sollte)
902010 ist zugeteilt (ohne Gewähr, da ich ja kein spanisch spreche)
902#010#FRANCE TELECOM ESPAÑA, S.A.#25/02/1999#Asignado

Die genannte Nummer steht in  Zusammenhang mit Nexus

"Wenas a todos yo he recibido hoy el mensaje de los tres regalos desde el número 79104999193 indagando en internet me he topado con esta página www.smsservice.net que tiene el mismo número de telefono de atención al cliente que el del mensaje (902010826); si le dais a “contacto” os aparece *Nexus Limited - Bank of America Tower - Hong Kong* tb viene un email de at. cliente [email protected] yo no lo he probado px he tomado la decision de pasar de ellos; si le dais a “presentar amigo” solo os pide que pongais el número de telefono asi que igual nos a querido putear algun conocido.
Espero que os sirva de algo la informacion"

Das whois dazu ist sehr interessant. Die E-Mail-Adresse des Registrierenden dürfte nach osteuropa führen. 

Nexus gibt/gab es auch in Tortola

NEXUS ENTERPRISES LTD
Road Town
*PO Box 362*
British Virgin Islands
Date of Incorporation: 24 February 1994

Die zugehörige "Box 362" ist durchaus geläufig. Sie wird auch verwendet von einem Anwalt aus London. Dessen (frühere?) Firma steht u.a. im Handelsregisterauszug der Firma, die von den Düsseldorfern als angeblicher Verantwortlicher vorgeschoben wurde. Im Aufrag dieser Firma liefen (angeblich) die "Düssseldorfer" Gewinnanrufer... (Buzzme, teils fälschlich als Basmi geführt)

NEXUS wiederum gehörte zu einer Reihe von Firmen, die in UK auffällig wurden in Zusammenhang mit derartigen Gewinnspamanrufen.
Dahinter verbarg sich als letztlich verantwortliche Firma eine rätselhafte Firma - wieder in Tortola (Britische Jungferninseln). Tja - und zwar just jene Firma, die - so behauptete wiederum die Buzzme - letztlich verantwortlich für die deutschen Spams war. Wenn man's denn glaubt.
(Quelle: The Guardian, Februar 2004)



> One outfit, called Prize Line Promotions and offering an *"amazing cash prize of £1,000 or a £2,000 equivalent in prizes"*, appears to be connected to BPQ, which had been responsible for bombarding thousands of British mobile phones with spam text messages offering similar prizes. Regulators believe both are related to another operation called Quartel 3 and that all can be linked back to Greenbay Ltd, registered in Tortola. All have the same postal and email address. An ICSTIS investigation has discovered that these companies get their numbers from Intelliplus, a network which supplies premium phone lines.



PS: In UK gab es dazu einen Vorläufer. Für diesen wurden zwei Personen verantwortlich gemacht, die zu den wenigen Personen gehören, die die Ehre haben, *namentlich* in öffentlich zugänglichen Quellen der britischen Regulierer als "Bösewichter" geführt zu werden. (N*E* und J*G*
Einer von denen hat eine Firma in UK. Die gehört einer Firma in Road Town, Tortola, BVI. Die Firma hat ihren Sitz... ja, ich weiß, es langweilt  *PO BOx 362*

Und: die beiden hatten damals einen aus Südafrika stammenden Dienstleister für ihre Masche verwendet (deshalb berichteten viele Betroffene in UK von einem Anruf mit südafrikanischem Akzent). Man hat auch Gutscheinheftchen als Preise eingesetzt. Die kamen von derselben Firma wie die Gutscheine bei den deutschen Spamanrufen. Derselbe südafrikanische Dienstleister wird in Zusammenhang gebracht mit einer Reihe weiterer Spamanrufswellen, bei denen es immer wieder Spuren gibt, die über Tortola und Marbella immer wieder nach Düsseldorf und München laufen. Es gibt aber auch eine Spur zurück: Von München über Düsseldorf nach Malaga und Marbella. 

Denn da gibt es z.B. eben jenen C*T*, der verantwortlich zeichnet für Werbung im Auftrag eines "Eventveranstalters". und im whois dann die Überraschung. Und jener C*T* wird bereits 2002 in einem niederländischen Artikel erwähnt. Niederländisch kann ich auch nicht. macht aber nix.



> maandag 4 november 2002 (11:05)
> Ik heb zelf een aantal SMS-Spamberichten gehad van hetzelfde soort. Uit frustratie dat dit kan ben ik eens wat rond gaan neuzen.
> 
> Conclusies:
> ...



ach ja... rtv-sunce hatten wir hier ja auch schon. Aber ich fürchte, dass der Beitrag hier geöscht wird, wenn ich ihn verlinke.
Du, rohbau, hattest in dem Thread auch gepostet.
Ach, was soll's
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=82098&highlight=sunce#post82098

Dein Beitrag, Rohbau, zitiert die "Stuttgarter Nachrichten" mit interessanten Erkenntnissen
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=84455#post84455


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Januar 2008)

*AW: Abzocke per SMS: "Eine Sprachnachricht wurde für Sie hinterlegt"....*

Am 22.01.08 kam gegen 11 Uhr diese Nachricht:

„+358405188945
Eine Sprachnachricht wurde für Sie hinterlegt. Zum Abhören rufen Sie bitte 09003/494499 an und geben Sie folgende Chiffre-Nr. 200698XX ein.“ (letzte Ziffern von mir ausge-X-t)

Bei flüchtigem Lesen unbemerkbar, weil einige Freizeilen weiter unten:

„Euro 1.99/Min“

Die Vorwahl +3584 wäre nahe Oberwitz bei Görlitz – nur: Die anschließende Null bei der Vorwahl gibt es nicht (laut Vorwahlverzeichnis an dieser Position nur 1 bis 4).

Hat jemand aktuell schon der Verbraucherzentrale Nordrhein-Westfalen und der Bundesnetzagentur in Meschede diesen Rufnummernmißbrauch mitgeteilt?


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Januar 2008)

*AW: Abzocke per SMS: "Eine Sprachnachricht wurde für Sie hinterlegt"....*

+358405188945
Theoretisch ist das: *Finnland, Mobilfunk*

Praktisch kann das alles sein. die technischen Dienstleister bieten vielfältige Möglichkeiten an!


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Januar 2008)

*AW: Abzocke per SMS: "Eine Sprachnachricht wurde für Sie hinterlegt"....*



ProfessorChaos schrieb:


> _bitte keine full-quotes mod-info _



Genau die gleiche SMS nur mit anderen Chiffre hab ich heute bekommen.
Was soll ich machen gegen so was? An wem kann ich mich wenden??

Info bitte an ****@freemail.de

mfG


----------



## Handyman (27 Januar 2008)

*AW: Abzocke per SMS: "Eine Sprachnachricht wurde für Sie hinterlegt"....*

Hallo - bei mir das gleiche mit anderer Chiffre am 23.01.2008 gegen 18 uhr!


----------



## Schnecke (29 Januar 2008)

*AW: Abzocke per SMS: "Eine Sprachnachricht wurde für Sie hinterlegt"....*

Hab heut auch so eine SMS erhalten.
Absender +962776833789
Sollte 09003/403918 anrufen und Chiffre 20405xxx eingeben.
Das mit den 1,99 € hatte ich erst gar nicht gesehen...
Da ich meine Mailbox deaktiviert habe, kam mir das aber "spanisch" vor ;o)


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Januar 2008)

*AW: Abzocke per SMS: "Eine Sprachnachricht wurde für Sie hinterlegt"....*

Das sind die Jungs, die über die Abmahnungen der BnetzA lachen.


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Februar 2008)

*AW: Abzocke per SMS: "Eine Sprachnachricht wurde für Sie hinterlegt"....*



Schnecke schrieb:


> Hab heut auch so eine SMS erhalten.
> Absender +962776833789
> Sollte 09003/403918 anrufen und Chiffre 20405xxx eingeben.
> Das mit den 1,99 € hatte ich erst gar nicht gesehen...
> Da ich meine Mailbox deaktiviert habe, kam mir das aber "spanisch" vor ;o)



So eine Nachricht habe ich auch erhalten. Auf keinen Fall anrufen. Kann teuer werden.
Gruss Irene


----------



## luistrenker (9 Februar 2008)

*AW: Abzocke per SMS: "Eine Sprachnachricht wurde für Sie hinterlegt"....*

Hallo, habe heute Abend gleiche SMS "Eine Sprachnachricht... rufen Sie 09003/211122 Chiffre 209...." erhalten, die Nr. ist also immer noch aktiv.
Der Absender war +584128000983.
Nur die Adresse hat sich geändert in 
555555 Telecomunication Ltd.
68 South Lambeth Road 
SW8 1RL London
Großbrittanien 
Datum der Zuteilung
Wed May 2 08:10:21
Habe den Vorfall gleich der Bundesnetzagentur gemeldet, bin gespannt wann/welche Antwort kommt


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Februar 2008)

*AW: Abzocke per SMS: "Eine Sprachnachricht wurde für Sie hinterlegt"....*

Habe heute auch eine SMS bekomme! 
Sollte: +962776833789 anrufen


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Februar 2008)

*AW: Abzocke per SMS: "Eine Sprachnachricht wurde für Sie hinterlegt"....*

http://www.computerbetrug.de/nachri...-hinterlegt-neuer-sms-spam-fuer-0900-nummern/


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Februar 2008)

*AW: Abzocke per SMS: "Eine Sprachnachricht wurde für Sie hinterlegt"....*

Hallo Leute, habe heute ebenfalls eine solche SMS bekommen, aber wiederum mit anderen
Nummern. Die SMS wurde von 9613996920 gesandt.  Ich solle doch 09003-422424 anrufen
um eine Sprachnachricht abzurufen, ebenfalls mit Chiffrenummer. Vermutlich werden die
Handynummern per Zufallsgenerator gewählt, oder vom Provider verkauft, was ich nicht
glauben kann. Aber Werbung bringt viel Geld ein, ausschließen kann man es nicht.
Natürlich war auch mir sofort klar, das eine ungewünschte SMS mit 0900-Vorwahl nur von [....]  sein kann und sich ein Anruf somit erübrigt. Die Chiffre-Nummer scheint bei jedem
anders zu sein, vermutlich wird diese zusammen mit der Handynummer gespeichert, um zu
sehen, wer leichtgläubig auf die Masche hereinfällt. Leider wird solcher [.....] nicht unterbunden, was völlig unverständlich ist.

_Zwei Wörter aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Unregistriert (14 März 2008)

*AW: Abzocke per SMS: "Eine Sprachnachricht wurde für Sie hinterlegt"....*

ich hab ne nachricht von +20121970183 und ich sollte bei 09003/200022 und die chiffre-nr. 225925** naja.. ich wüsste gerne wo ich meine nr. für solche spams sperren lassen kann.. und gibt es eine möglichkeit herauszufinden woher die abzocker meine nummer haben??


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 März 2008)

*AW: Abzocke per SMS: "Eine Sprachnachricht wurde für Sie hinterlegt"....*

[_disclaimer:_ Dieser Beitrag enthält: Information, Herzblut, Wut, Ironie und Sarkasmus. Bitte entsprechende Dekodierungsmodule aktivieren.] 

*WAS IST:*
"Es wurde eine Sprachnachricht für sie hinterlegt... Zum Abrufen rufen sie bitte 09003200022 an
 Leerzeile
 Leerzeile
 1,99/min"

Die Firma: seit 1 Jahr bekannt, wurden bereits abgemahnt. Die Hintermänner? Vermutungen vorhanden, nichts Genaues weiß man nicht.

Details:
Diensteanbieter:
555555 Telecommunication
Ltd.
68 South Lambeth Road (= L***& Co (?) --> man schaue mal hier)
SW8 1RL London
GROSSBRITANNIEN
Datum der Zuteilung der Rufnummer:
Wed *May 2* 08:10:21 UTC+0200 *2007     *

Netzbetreiber laut 08003301900:
01039 Call By Call GmbH


=
*First Telecom GmbH
Lyoner Strasse  15
60528 Frankfurt

= Net-Mobile, Düsseldorf



WAS WAR:

 Ein Überblick über die HÖCHST EFFEKTIVEN Massnahmen der HÖCHST EFFEKTIVEN zuständigen Behörde:

*


			
				aka-aka schrieb:
			
		

> "Es wurde eine Sprachnachricht für sie hinterlegt... Zum Abrufen rufen sie bitte *09003339939*7 an
> Leerzeile
> Leerzeile
> 1,99/min"
> ...





			
				Bundesnetzagentur schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> *Ihre Nachricht vom:  *17.04.2007
> [...]
> hiermit teile ich Ihnen mit, dass ich den  Zuteilungsnehmer/Rufnummerninhaber der Rufnummer 9003339939, die Firma *555555  Telecommunication Ltd*, 2nd Floor, Thrale House, 44-46 Southwark Street, SE1 1UN,  London, Großbritannien, *abgemahnt* habe.
> ...





			
				aka-aka schrieb:
			
		

> unter Bezug auf http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49122
> *Ist das Mittel "Abmahnung" eventuell nicht ausreichend?*



Im November 2007
Im November 2007
Im Dezember 2007
Im Januar 2008
Im Februar 2008


Neuerdings soll die Wattestäbchenarmee ja schnell wie der Blitz arbeiten



*WAS  WIRD?
*

Ich erwarte einen Zwischenbericht über das höchst effektive Vorgehen der höchst effektiven Behörde also bereits im Laufe der Woche. Etwa im Juni werde ich dann folgende Nachricht erhalten:


> Ich kann Ihnen mitteilen, dass die Rufnummer $Rufnummer, die im Netz der Firma $Netzbetreiber, geschaltet war, bereits am $Abschaltdatum abgeschaltet worden ist. Dem Netzbetreiber wurde ebenfalls untersagt, für  Verbindungen über die o.a. Rufnummer, vom $Rechnungslegungsdatum ab, eine Rechnungslegung  vorzunehmen oder vornehmen zu lassen sowie diesbezügliche Gelder zu  inkassieren.


Vielleicht wird die Firma auch mal wieder *abgemahnt 
*
:ritter: <-- Sheriff "Curt Colt"

Man wird wieder vergebens der Hoffnung Ausdruck verleihen, mir damit weitergeholfen zu haben. Man wird mir nicht mitteilen (was ich dann aber bereits wissen werde), dass man der Firma inzwischen $Abzockernummernanzahl neue Nummern zur Verfügung gestellt hat.

Ich werde wieder Kenntnis von solchen Meldungen erhalten haben und werde wieder brav meine Beschwerde an rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de 
geschickt haben.
Ich werde Tränen der Rührung weinen angesichts des großen Engagements der Bundesnetzagentur.
Und: Ich werde das alles meinem zuständigen MdB erzählt haben.


----------



## Unregistriert (16 März 2008)

*AW: Abzocke per SMS: "Eine Sprachnachricht wurde für Sie hinterlegt"....*



			
				aka-aka schrieb:
			
		

> dieser Rufnummer [@[edit]: wozu sollte eine abgeschaltete Nummer denn beworben werden?


Wieso abgeschaltet ?
Die Nummer ist immer noch aktiv.


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 März 2008)

*AW: Abzocke per SMS: "Eine Sprachnachricht wurde für Sie hinterlegt"....*

Hmm. Du hast offenbar recht. Ich ging selbstverständlich davon aus, dass die Nummer (ich meine die 09003339939) abgeschaltet wurde(+). Wurde sie aber offenbar nicht. Ok, dann macht die BnetzA-Erklärung Sinn. Leider kann ich von hier aus nicht überprüfen, welcher Dienst ggf. unter der Nummer angeboten wird.

Einen ganz ordentlichen Überblick kriegt man hier



> Vorsicht bei Anrufen oder SMS folgender Absender oder Nummern im Inhalt:
> 
> * 09003221112 oder 0900 3221112 bzw. 0900 3 221112 und 09003/221112
> * 09003331131 oder 0900 3331131 bzw. 0900 3 331131 und 09003/331131
> ...



(+) Zudem_ kann_ die Bundesnetzagentur mit den Mitteln des Verwaltungsrechts etwa rechtswidrig genutzte Rufnummern abschalten, zum Beispiel bei Fax-Spam. Sie _kann_ ferner Rechnungslegung und Inkasso verbieten, wodurch den Spammern der Geldhahn abgedreht wird. Das richtet sich gegen die Netzbetreiber, wirkt also auch, wenn die Täter im Ausland sitzen. Schließlich _ist_ die Bundesnetzagentur auch _in der Position_ bei Verstößen gegen hoheitliche Anordnungen _Zwangsgelder und Bußgelder zu erlassen_.
http://www.pcwelt.de/start/sicherheit/sonstiges/news/74553/
Toll, was die alles _können_.


----------



## Unregistriert (25 April 2008)

*AW: Abzocke per SMS: "Eine Sprachnachricht wurde für Sie hinterlegt"....*

so ich hab mir das hier mal alles brav durchgelesen und muss ma mitteilen das es diese mitteilungen immernoch gibt 

gerade heute um 17.07 erreichte mich bekannte mitteilung 

angegebene nummer ist 09003-200022 (.com war auch noch angefügt an die nummer weis zwar net ob das in irgendeiner form relevant ist aber so steht es mal mit dabei^^)


nun mich irritiert allerdings der absender ein bissler welcher nur mit "7" angegeben ist 


wie dem auch sei 0900er nummern sind eh schweine teuer und solange da nichts von auf der rechnung erscheint gibs auch keinen stunk weil angerufen oder zurückgeschrieben is net .. is mir das geld zu schade für 


na ma schauen wie es in der sache weiter geht 

wünsch dann erstmal allen noch weiterhin einen schönen tag und ein noch schöneres wochenende 


mfg Matze


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Februar 2009)

*AW: Abzocke per SMS: "Eine Sprachnachricht wurde für Sie hinterlegt"....*

am *16. März (!!!) 2008 schrieb ich:

*


Aka-Aka schrieb:


> [_disclaimer:_ Dieser Beitrag enthält: Information, Herzblut, Wut, Ironie und Sarkasmus. Bitte entsprechende Dekodierungsmodule aktivieren.]
> 
> *WAS IST:*
> "Es wurde eine Sprachnachricht für sie hinterlegt... Zum Abrufen rufen sie bitte 09003200022 an[...]"
> ...



Es kam noch besser...



> *
> wegen des hohen Aufkommens von Anfragen und Beschwerden [?????] kommen wir leider erst jetzt dazu, Sie über das Ergebnis der aufgrund Ihrer Beschwerde ergriffenen Maßnahmen zu informieren.
> 
> Ich kann Ihnen mitteilen, dass die Rufnummern 09003200022 u. 09005131344, die im Netz der Firma First Communication GmbH, Lyoner Str. 15, 60528 Frankfurt, geschaltet war, bereits am 06.09.08 abgeschaltet worden sind.
> ...



Manchmal ist die Realität einfach der Phantasie weit überlegen...


PS:
Ich lasse einfach mal einen Konkurrenten aus der Mehrwertbranche zu Wort kommen, nämlich den Betreiber von "Servicenummer4u", den Berliner M*T*:


> 07.04.2008
> Jetzt wird es immer verrückter. Unsere *altbekannten Abzocker aus London* setzen jetzt 09005 Nummern ein. Lange waren es ja nur 09003 Nummern. Auch bei den 09005 Nummern die jetzt im Umlauf sind gilt es, vorsichtig zu sein. Das es die Jungs nur auf ihr Geld abgesehen haben, dürfte ja hinlänglich bekannt sein. Man könnte fast annehmen, dass die Jungs noch nie etwas seriöses auf die Beine gestellt haben.
> Vergesst die Chiffre-Nummer - alles nur Abzocke.


(Das betrifft die zweite Nummer der entsprechenden Beschwerde)

*Für beide Nummern gab es kein Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassoverbot
Beide Nummern sind nicht auf der Maßnahmenliste der Bundesnetzagentur zu finden
Die Arbeit der Bundesnetzagentur ist schlicht und ergreifend ungenügend - und das meine ich verdammt noch mal ohne jede Ironie*


----------



## Kalle59 (5 Februar 2009)

*AW: Abzocke per SMS: "Eine Sprachnachricht wurde für Sie hinterlegt"....*

Ein Vorschlag zur Güte.
Vllt. sollte man die Gültigkeit der Mehrwertnr. auf eine zeitliche Schiene nehmen. Sagen wir mal so 6-7 Tage, für die bekannten Unternehmen, würde ja Sinn machen, der Verwaltungsaufwand enorm vereinfacht :scherzkeks:

Vllt. glaubt die zuständige Behörde auch nur an das gute im wirtschaftlichen Kreislauf und will den unterstützen


----------

